#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hoe een dorp leegeplukt wordt

## samir 1977

Dit verhaal gaat over een dorp in Nederland.

----------


## samir 1977

Dit verhaal is verzonnen en gaat over kinderen die gedwongen worden hun ouders te verlaten. Dan komt Thom ter tonelen. Hij zal niet weten dat ie door de bontkraag straks braaf afgestaan gaan worden door zijn vader. Om als slaaf weg te worden gevoerd. Ze maken foto's van hem. Hij is 7 jaar en loopt de school in. In elke jas met bont wordt een chip gedaan. Niemand weet dan al dat er kinderen van de school gaan verdwijnen

----------


## samir 1977

Dan komen ze een jongen tegen. Hij draagt een dikke pilotenmuts van bont gemaakt en een bontkraag om zijn capishion. Ze komen erachter dat ie Thom heet en 7 jaar is. Hij is Target nr 1 en willen ze hebben als slaaf. Ze zullen een paar weken later zijn ouders dwingen Thom af te staan. Annalies en Nicole zullen volgen van wegen hun bont

----------


## samir 1977

Ze zullen Thom 3 dgn later braaf afstaan. Thom krijgt een brief mee van school deze is nep. Of een hoge boete betalen of Thom afstaan en weglaten voeren. Ze schrikken en worden gedwongen Thom af te staan. Ze schuren Thom zijn ouders een brief dat ze Thom opeisen. Hij moet zich kaal laten scheren en met die bontmuts en jas aan melden op het strand. Daar zal de overdracht plaats vinden. Ze weten niet dat Thom daarna zal hangen in een stelling en zo weggevoerd gaat worden hangend onderste boven. Ze hebben geen keuze meer Thom zal gevangen mee moeten en ze gaan hem laten scheren. Als Thom bij de kapper komt wordt ik kaalgeschoren. Dit is fase 1. Zijn moeder vindt het niet erg dat ie zijn haar verlies. Hij heeft nog die bontmuts, dus zo blijft ie warm.

----------


## samir 1977

Hij mocht zelf bepalen of ie ging ja of nee. Hij koos voor het gevangen schap en lied zich braaf scheren helemaal kaal. De kapper vroeg waarom de zoon kaal moest. Zijn vader antwoordde straf. De volgende ochtend is het zover. Thom zal geboeid over het strand lopen. Dan trekt ie warmde dikke kleren aan en zijn blauwe winterjas. Dan gaan ze onderweg, de vader neemt touwen mee om Thom zijn handen goed vast te binden op zijn rug. Het bont van de capushion waait mooi heen en weer en ook op de muts. Dan bind hij Thom vast, goed strak zodat ie niet zelf kan loskomen. Thom loopt het strand en ziet in de verte een stelling staan. Niet wetend dat ie daar straks braaf onderste boven zal gaan hangen. En loopt de mannen tegemoet. Zijn vader is weg.

----------


## samir 1977

Als ze vragen doet Thom braaf een zijn mond wijd open. Zijn bontmust en bontkraag verwijderen ze van zijn jas. Hij moet voor een witte muur staan en moet een bordje met nr1 voor zich houden daar staan zijn naam op zijn leeftijd en nr 1. Dan krijgt ie een balletje in zijn mond en hangen ze onderste boven. Met een spuitje in je nek en de blauwe jas wijd open blijf je leven. Daar hangt Thom hij is slaaf nr 1.

----------


## samir 1977

Daar hangt Thom precies zoals zij willen. Hij is slaaf 1. Er zullen meer kinderen volgen, Thom was bewust dat ie nu een slaaf was. Zijn capuchon hangt achter hem. Thom was met en zonder bontmuts op gefotografeerd. Hij moest nu achter een paard aanlopen en zou ik het kamp zijn kleren verliezen.

----------


## samir 1977

Thom loopt braaf achter paard aan hij heeft touwen om de polsen en draagt een balletje door zijn mond. Zijn Capuchon springt op en neer. De mannen vinden hem mooi en jong. Hij moet lopen opdat ie een slaaf is. Ze verbazen dat zijn vader hem zo gemakkelijk geboeid achter lied. Ze zullen zien hoe het met Annalies zal gaan, zij is de volgende die mee moet. Dan krijgen ze in het dorp door dat Thom weggevoerd is en gevangen genomen. Ze zeggen de kinderen te beschermen maar voor Annalies en Nicole zal dit al te laat zijn.

----------


## samir 1977

Ze sluiten Thom op in een kooi van stalen buiten hij moet staan en draagt een enkelband. Hij is bang, morgen sta jij braaf je kleren af en keuren we je. Niemand zal Thom terug vinden. Ze gaan kijken of Annalies op de afgesproken plek staat. Ze zal met handoeien om op het stand staan en braaf meegaan.

----------


## samir 1977

Thom mag zelfs zijn blauwe winterjas niet uittrekken. Hij moet de hele tijd staan en huilt. Annalies zien ze staan. Ze draag handboeien en voetboeien.

----------


## samir 1977

Voor Annalies zal de hulp te laat komen. Ze zal gevangen worden genomen door de groep en Thom volgens als slaaf. Annalies zal geboeit richting het strand gaan.

----------

